# Pronunciación de la E



## Xerses

¡Hola!

Llevo poco con el alemán, y por ahora las dudas que me han surgido las he podido encontrar por internet. Sin embargo ésta no: he notado que en algunas palabras la vocal E me suena más como una I que como una E, por ejemplo en la palabra "Lesen".

Aquí un ejemplo de la pronunciación que he escuchado:
http://www.forvo.com/search/lesen

No sé si es mi oído pero me parece raro porque en algunas palabras escucho la E perfectamente. Otro ejemplo es la palabra Felix:

http://www.forvo.com/word/felix#de

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dan2

Xerses said:


> he notado que en algunas palabras la vocal E me suena más como una I que como una E, por ejemplo en la palabra "Lesen".


¿A cuál de las dos "e" refieres? La segunda no tiene acento, y por eso no es [e] sino una vocal débil que no se encuentra en español.

En cuanto a la primera "e" de "lesen", yo, personalmente, no lo oigo como _, ni en tu enlace de forvo.com ni en general.

Hay que saber que hay una pequeña diferencia entre la "e" de alemán y la de español. La de alemán si que es un poco más cercana a la vocal  que es la [e] de español. No obstante, hay una diferencia clara entra la "e" y la "i" en alemán._


----------



## Xerses

Me refiero a la E tónica.

Es decir, yo pronuncio Felix en español, que supuestamente debería ser igual que en alemán, y la E no la oigo exactamente igual que en español. Yo entiendo Filix. Y me parece raro porque en ningún sitio de internet he visto que ponga que se pronuncia de forma diferente.

De hecho en Erdbeere yo escucho perfectamente la E como E española.
http://www.forvo.com/search/erdbeere/

Y esto lo escucho como si fuera algo así como shti(swcha)n
http://www.forvo.com/search/stehen/

¿A nadie le ha pasado? Porque en mi clase lo de Felix no fui el único que lo notó, por eso me resisto a pensar que me digan en las webs que la E española es la misma que la E alemana en posición tónica.


----------



## Sidjanga

Dan2 said:


> En cuanto a la primera "e" de "lesen", yo, personalmente, no lo oigo como _, ni en tu enlace de forvo.com ni en general.
> 
> Hay que saber que hay una pequeña diferencia entre la "e" de alemán y la de español. La de alemán si que es un poco más cercana a la vocal  que es la [e] de español.*** No obstante, hay una diferencia clara entra la "e" y la "i" en alemán._


_Ese es un problema común entre hispanohablantes que aprenden el alemán. El castellano tiene solamente cinco vocales, mientras que el alemán tiene unas 17 ó 18 por ahí. 

De ahí que el alemán tenga más de una pronunciación para la e, y una es una e larga y cerrada (como la primera en l*e*sen) que para el oído hispanohablante se encuentra ya más allá de la frontera entre la e y la i a la que está acostumbrado.

De modo que no te preocupes: es normal que al principio te resulte difícil distinguirlas y que -desde tu actual perspectiva- la e larga y cerrada te suene más bien a una i.
Pero te irás acostumbrando, y la vas a aprender a distinguir de la i. 
_________________
** *bastante más cercana _


----------



## Xerses

Bueno, yo soy del sur de España. Aquí hablamos un español con vocales abiertas y cerradas así que por ejemplo el sonido de la vocal ä (la E abierta) lo usamos.

Una cosa. ¿Podría ser que la vocal esa sea la misma que la vocal en inglés de la palabra "fill" o "with"? En IPA sería /ɪ/.

Sé inglés, así que si me pudierais hacer una comparativa de ese sonido con la fonética del inglés sería estupendo =). Con el inglés seguro que podemos hacer un mejor apaño jaja.

¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Dan2

Xerses said:


> Es decir, yo pronuncio Felix en español, que supuestamente debería ser igual que en alemán, y la E no la oigo exactamente igual que en español.


Hay que creer lo que oyes y no lo que "debería ser"! Lo que oyen los que escuchan cuidadosamente a los dos idiomas es lo que oyes tú: una diferencia entre las "e" (y también entre las "o").

Ahora todo lo que te queda hacer es aprender la diferencia entre la "e" de alemán and la "i" de los dos idiomas!


Xerses said:


> De hecho en Erdbeere yo escucho perfectamente la E como E española.


Estoy de acuerdo. Es quizás la influencia de la [r] que sigue, o de la persona que habla.


----------



## Xerses

Dan2 said:


> Hay que creer lo que oyes y no lo que "debería ser"! Lo que oyen los que escuchan cuidadosamente a los dos idiomas es lo que oyes tú: una diferencia entre las "e" (y también entre las "o").
> 
> Ahora todo lo que te queda hacer es aprender la diferencia entre la "e" de alemán and la "i" de los dos idiomas!



¡Totalmente de acuerdo! Me fijé en que las O's son más cerradas que incluso en español.

No crees que haya un sonido en inglés que sea el misom que en alemán para la E de lEsen?


----------



## Sidjanga

Xerses said:


> No crees que haya un sonido en inglés que sea el misom que en alemán para la E de lEsen?


Es igualito que como los irlandeses del Norte (de Belfast, sobre todo) pronuncian la _a_ en _l*a*te_, por ejemplo.


----------



## berndf

Sidjanga said:


> Es igualito que como los irlandeses del Norte (de Belfast, sobre todo) pronuncian la _a_ en la _l*a*te_, por ejemplo.


Ich glaube, das ist schottischer Einfluss. Nord-irisch ist eine Mischung aus Irischem und schottischem English. In den meisten schottischen Dialekten und auch im Northumbrischen wird das /æ/ als [e] oder [e:] realisiert in anderen irischen Dialekten meines Wissens nicht.


Xerses said:


> Una cosa. ¿Podría ser que la vocal esa sea la misma que la vocal en inglés de la palabra "fill" o "with"? En IPA sería /ɪ/.


Das "i" kann entweder als _, [i:] oder [I] realisiert werden.
Das als Vollvokal gesprochene "e" kann entweder als [e], [e:] oder [ɛ] realisiert werden.

Fünf dieser sechs Vokale sind leicht zu unterscheiden. Nur [e] und [I] könnte auch ein Muttersprachler nicht sauber trennen. Zum Glück kann [e] nur in unbetonten und [I] nur in betonten Silben vorkommen. Es besteht also keine praktische Verwechselungsgefahr. In betonten Silben kann [I] und [e:] vorkommen. Diese werden anhand der Vokallänge unterschieden._


----------



## Istriano

l*e*sen tiene [e]  que es como _ê_ en portugués o _é_ en italiano y francés.


Weg [we:k] (der Weg)
weg [wɛk]  (Ich gehe weg)

No hay [e] ni  [ɛ] en castellano, existe sólo un sonido intermediario.


----------



## Vilaplana

¿Alguien conoce alguna página en internet qué te expliquen bien la fonética, pero que no sea muy compleja?
Gracias.


----------

